# Good review of the $150 Walmart Mongoose Cachet



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

While I won't say it's a positive review, it certainly is detailed and objective.

Good read...

and it answers some questions asked previously. It's a single speed not fixed and it only comes in one size.

http://urbanvelo.org/mongoose-cachet-review-150-walmart-bike/#more-15670


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shill 

Again...!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

LOL....yep....I'm a Walmart shill...My real last name is Walton...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> My real last name is Walton...




you wish!!!
bar spins!


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Another quasi-review toward the bottom.

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2010/04/bsnyc-product-review-walmarts-mongoose.html


----------



## bucekeymatt2002 (Mar 24, 2012)

I got one that was ridden once, and so got it used. Here is my first and honest evaluation of the Cachet.

First I love the bike now. Here is what Ive done to get it to that point. Removed all Mongoose stickers. Removed front fork and wrapped in carbon fiber sticker from auto parts store. Did the same to seat tube. Got pink "Yeti" stickers from ebay and renamed it. Painted stem and handlebars black to match rest of bike. Installed new grips and bar ends like on mountain bikes. Got a computer. It looks bad ass now. Now what I don't like.

The cranks and fork are steel and weigh a tun! I weighed the fork at 4 lbs using grocery store produce scale. I drilled the crank arms using different sized drill bits to get weight down. It helped a little. The seat sucks. I gave it to my 11 year old son and he loves it on his bmx bike. I put on a spyder tioga saddle in white because it looked cool. I took it to LBS and had them repack the bottom bracket. Now it spins smoothly forever.

Using bathroom scale, I weighted it at 24 lbs.

I usually do about 10 miles at a time on it, and use to get stronger in the legs. I can climb moderate hills easily on it but not geared for speed downhill. Using freewheel side and gravity I have hit 29 mph. I ride flat lands between 11-14/15 mph. 

Overall I love it. Just this spring my local wally world sold out of them so good luck finding another. If you want to commute or just get in shape, I would defintely pick one up, if you can find one.

ps, now looking for first geared road bike in 20+ years. Will spend any money to upgrade on actual road bike later.


----------

